
Let There Be Light: The Documentary the Army Suppressed - jayess
https://mises.org/wire/let-there-be-light-documentary-army-suppressed
======
ggm
When you consider the impact war reportage had on the later conduct of the war
in Vietnam, would you say that for the implied "they" here, (who refused to
release hustons work), "they" may have been "right" in as much as support for
war falls, when the damage war causes everyone is exposed?

